# How does one person buy a gun for another?



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

With all the Xmas threads of people showing of their new arms that their spouse bought them, I am just curious as to how that works.

*Scenario One:*

Jill wants to buy a gun for Jack. She goes and buys the weapon and puts all of her information down; the gun is registered to her. She gives it to Jack. It is now his gun, registered to her. Is this okay/ common?

*Scenario Two:*

Jill wants to buy a gun for Jack, but she doesn't want it registered in her name. She would prefer it be registered to him from the git-go. How does she do this? Is it possible?

*Scenario Three (this would be my g/f if I am ever so fortunate) :*

Jill wants to buy a gun for Jack, but she doesn't know anything about the different companies, models, etc. Jill hears Jack mention to a friend that he really wants an HK P2000SK V3 9mm (I am trying to pick a long named pistol here). Jill goes to a gun store and reads all of this off a piece of paper to a sales-person verbatim. The sales-person realized Jill knows little about guns and is probably buying it for someone else - or, she flat out tells him she wants to buy this gun for her boyfriend/ husband. Will they still sell the gun to her?

:watching:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It's generally legal to buy a gun as a gift, assuming the recipient is not prohibited from owning a gun. That's apparently the scenario here...? My wife has bought me guns, and I have bought her one. No problems, though we don't have "gun registration" in the free state of Arizona.

I have bought guns as gifts and flat out told the dealer it was a gift. No problem, I am still the "actual purchaser" of the gun, which the 4473 asks. If I was buying a gun for a prohibited person with his money, however, I would be making an illegal straw purchase.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My wife shoots with me and she knows what I have my eye on. She has bought me several guns over the years as I have her.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Maybe I am confusing registering a gun with the background check. I am not really sure what happens behind the scenes when purchasing, but I am pretty sure they read the serial number off when doing the phone call.

I am pretty sure I don't have to register guns either... I don't know.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The gun dealer for every gun I've bought recently drags out paperwork to register the gun. The paperwork asks me to testify that I am not buying the gun for someone else.

Sometimes the friend/spouse pays for the gun, then finds an excuse to drag the new ownder into the gun store, and the suprise happens at the counter.

Not as romantic, but legal, and the gun gets into the right hands under the correct name.

WM


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Depending on your state only the sale of the firearm from a FFL is "regsistered". What you do with it is your business again depending on your state. I have given firearms as presents and recieved firearms as presents.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

In FL, Texas, and a few other states, there is no gun registration, and lots of face to face deals. As long as the buyer is legal (from the store) and the transfer/gift is clearly documented, you're fine.

I can buy a gun, if I'm legal, then transfer it to anyone.

That said, I do FBI background checks on the serial number of any gun I buy used. To check they are not listed as stolen.

Jeff


----------

